

The $23,698,655.93 Book (2011) - JadoJodo
http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=358&

======
JadoJodo
This was posted 1400 days ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475854)),
but I re-remembered it today and thought it was worth posting.

